# Flexible metal conduit for main panel.



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

Once again thinking as a commercial electrician who now only does residential owning a new business. But anyway have a service to do and where the panel is going to located I will not be able to get my conduit due to **** in the way so I was thinking of transitioning the 2 inch PVC to FMC to get where I need to go. Of course I will have to use a bonding bushing


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

Compliant or not


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

how far from the meter to the panel? or is this a sub panel


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> how far from the meter to the panel? or is this a sub panel


It's the main and it's basically right on the other side of the same wall the Meter is on. So no disco is needed. I just never seen greenfield in a residence before.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Details. 

There are ten different interpetations of this post.


OK. You posted just before me. Nothing wrong with flex on a resi service. 

Some places allow exposed cable :jester:


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Gamit said:


> It's the main and it's basically right on the other side of the same wall the Meter is on. So no disco is needed. I just never seen greenfield in a residence before.


 
I would either drill through it and put it a nipple or I would run SE cable.


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Details.
> 
> There are ten different interpetations of this post.


Why can you or can't you use flexible metal conduit? I'm assuming yes but because I have never seen it in a home before I'm thinking maybe I'm missing a article somewhere. Believe me I do not want to use it but the duct work and a few other things will not allow me to continue the conduit


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

There is no reasons that you cannot use greenfield but why not use SEU cable. You can run it exposed out of the meter but I prefer to sleeve it in pvc conduit and then go into the panel with the seu


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> There is no reasons that you cannot use greenfield but why not use SEU cable. You can run it exposed out of the meter but I prefer to sleeve it in pvc conduit and then go into the panel with the seu


 
can you use greenfield outside? I did not think you could. I would atleast use sealtight


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> There is no reasons that you cannot use greenfield but why not use SEU cable. You can run it exposed out of the meter but I prefer to sleeve it in pvc conduit and then go into the panel with the seu


 
He could live in a modern civilized location where the service conductors need to be in conduit :laughing:



> can you use greenfield outside? I did not think you could. I would atleast use sealtight


Typically you would use it from the back of the outside can.

Like I said, may different methods. Depends on what's going on here.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> can you use greenfield outside? I did not think you could. I would atleast use sealtight


I don't believe the OP was using it outdoors. Read his post- 2" pvc to greenfield.


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> There is no reasons that you cannot use greenfield but why not use SEU cable. You can run it exposed out of the meter but I prefer to sleeve it in pvc conduit and then go into the panel with the seu


In a driveway and need to use conduit but I guess I could sleeve SE through it. But already have the single conductors


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

220/221 said:


> He could live in a modern civilized location where the service conductors need to be in conduit :laughing:


 Mine are almost always in conduit.:thumbsup:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> There is no reasons that you cannot use greenfield ...


It wasn't always that way, it used to be prohibited for service entrance conductors.

(I thought it would be interesting to share this info)


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

You should be good. Welcome to residential. Also I second dennis' method. But if you have to work with what you got I don't think there will be a problem.


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> It wasn't always that way, it used to be prohibited for service entrance conductors.
> 
> (I thought it would be interesting to share this info)


Interesting


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

Gamit said:


> Once again thinking as a commercial electrician who now only does residential owning a new business. But anyway have a service to do and where the panel is going to located I will not be able to get my conduit due to **** in the way so I was thinking of transitioning the 2 inch PVC to FMC to get where I need to go. Of course I will have to use a bonding bushing


Is this a new home or existing?

What is in the way?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

sounds good to me, a real pita to get large wire pulled. I 2nd the seu idea with the conduit sleeve on the outside. I have seen the outside plastic on the SEU crack and allow water to enter the cable before. Then it corrodes the neutral until there is nothing left. And no GF can not be run in wet locations, i think that recently changed, 05 or 08.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

230.43 Wiring Methods for 600 Volts, Nominal, or Less.
Service-entrance conductors shall be installed in accordance
with the applicable requirements of this Code covering
the type of wiring method used and shall be limited to
the following methods:
(1) Open wiring on insulators
(2) Type IGS cable
(3) Rigid metal conduit
(4) Intermediate metal conduit
(5) Electrical metallic tubing
(6) Electrical nonmetallic tubing (ENT)
(7) Service-entrance cables
(8) Wireways
(9) Busways
(10) Auxiliary gutters
(11) Rigid nonmetallic conduit
(12) Cablebus
(13) Type MC cable
(14) Mineral-insulated, metal-sheathed cable
*(15) Flexible metal conduit not over 1.8 m (6 ft) long or
liquidtight flexible metal conduit not over 1.8 m (6 ft)
long between raceways, or between raceway and service
equipment, with equipment bonding jumper
routed with the flexible metal conduit or the liquidtight
flexible metal conduit according to the provisions
of 250.102(A), (B), (C), and (E)*
(16) Liquidtight flexible nonmetallic conduit


----------

